# Non ic recessed lights



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally I was not planning on insulating my basement ceiling therefore I bought and installed non ic rated recessed can lights. Well, now I want to insulate my ceiling. Would it be help full at all to just insulate all the areas where there are no cans and leave the areas where the cans are installed without insulation. Will there be too much sound coming through the areas where the lights are if there is no insulation? How close can I insulate to the lights if they are non ic rated?


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently asked a guy at Home Depot what the differance is between the IC and non IC cans and he said well lets see. He then opened a box of each and they both looked identical, go figure! Since that day I have purchased many more cans and have checked them out many times and still see no differance except in price, about 2.00$ Maybe an electricion out there has the answer?

Rick.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The difference between the two is where the heat is dissipated to. Non IC cans have slots and allow the heat to escape from the top of the fixture into the ceiling. The IC rated recessed can will have no vent holes and will have an inner lining (heat shield) that will dissipate the heat out through the space where the light shines out, They also usually have a lower max wattage rating.
If i remember correctly you must keep insulation or any other flammable items at least 5" away from the non IC rated fixture


----------



## moovman (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with Tonyvbd, but I believe it's 3" of spacing for the non-ic rated cans. With the IC rated can you can have insulation touching all around. That's in Alberta, anyways.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, you'd want 4" for non-IC. Even with them, if purchasing cheap cans, I'd still leave 2" all around.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have non-IC fixtures and insulation in the ceiling. I pushed the insulation back about 6" on all sides. 6 years now, no problems.


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have insulation above the can but a little higher and not touching the can. I ended up using Metal lath which is what is used for installing cultured stone or stucco. Its like the chicken wire but a lot sturdier and the holes are a lot smaller. I made basically a box out of this stuff and surrounded the lights about 3.5 inches. The top butts up with insulation at top of the joist so there is about 4 inches above the can.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

yes just build a box around the light as tall as you are placing the insulation. or use battens around them and cut back the batten 4" away.

kirby


----------

